# Fading



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I finally got good pictures of willows head. It's like she is going grey. Must be Ozzy.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)




----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Sami has lots of silver hair coming in his coat, especially his face and belly. He has gone from solid black to a lighter color.


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Love love love it! 

Like beautiful highlights  x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Bless Willow, she wants to be silver like Jake 
I'm finding an increasing amount of grey hair on my head too, depressingly


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

My ruby is exactly the same.... I promise to get some pics xx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I'm waiting... tick tock tick tock


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

Haha must be Ozzy!! What colour was her dad Donna. We're loving that strawberry blonde look xx

https://www.facebook.com/SeymourTheRedCockapoo


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Willows dad








Willows mom








I know her dad looks red but I also know breeders don't always post current pictures.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

The parents of her dad
Grandpa








Grandma


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

The grandfather clearly faded.


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

Wow, she has such a good looking family faded or not! I do wish breeders would use current pics though. Willow has definitely got her dads cheeky face  thank you for the pix, they were delicious x


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Wow, a whole family tree, she comes from a gorgeous line of dogs.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks for these Donna. Gorgeous poo generations. Nina's ears, muzzle, tail and belly have stayed lovely rich red but she's creamy apricot all over her head and body now. The creamy colour is almost edible it's so yummy. 

Willow is a stunner.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

So cool to know Willows family tree!


----------



## gracecui (Mar 4, 2016)

Hi Is the color of your puppy changed a lot? I may get a pure black puppy(the mom is black&white and the dad is blonde, all the litters are black). Just wondering how the color will change ...?


----------

